# Remote app entre Ipad 1 et apple TV 1



## Lanfeust 2.0 (12 Février 2012)

Bonjour a tous , 

est ce que quelqu'un sait comment utiliser l 'apps remote Ipad 1 - Apple TV 1ere generation ? tout ce que je trouve pour l instant est a l'attention de l apple TV 2... 

J'ai entendu parler de ATV Flash 4.2.1 FireCore qui permettrait d accéder a cette fonction avec l Apple TV 1 ? votre avis ? 

Mon Ipad 1 est en version 4.3.3 , l'apple TV 1 en 3.0.2 et mon Mac en OS 10.6.8

Merci !!!!!!!


----------

